# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي برنامج منبه الذاكرين برنامج أذكار ناطق

## mohamed73

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*   *برنامج* *منبه الذاكرين* *برنامج أذكار ناطق للكمبيوتر*  *ما اجملها من كلمات وانت منشغل بالعمل على جهازك ويأتيك*  *صوت*  *يقول مثلا : بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم* *او صوت*   *يقول : سبحان الله وبحمده* *او* *أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق*  *او غيره الكثير يذكرك وانت بقمة انشغالك .......بالله انه*  *برنامج منبه الذاكرين.*  *برنامج  صغير جداً لا يأخذ الكثير من الحيز على القرص أو الذاكرة. يذكّرك بأذكار  كثيرة عندما تغفل و أنت تعمل على الأنترنت. ومن مميزات البرنامج:* *سهولة التثبيت والإزالة.*  *تستطيع تحديد زمن تكرار الأذكار من خلال البرنامج والذي هو الفترة الزمنية بين الأذكار.*  *إمكانية التصغير إلى صينية النظام.* *إمكانية تعطيله مؤقتاً.*  *يعمل تحت جميع أنظمة ويندوز.*  *برنامج مجاني*   *روابط التحميل*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * باسورد* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## EZEL

بالفعل أخي  محمد كما قلت أفضل الأعمال ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى , بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## محمدبلتاجى

لا يزال لسانك رطبا بذكر الله

----------


## محمد عزت22

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ياسينومان

نشكركم على هذا المجهود و الله الموفق

----------

